# Favorite "Old" Sitcom?



## Zaelapolopollo (May 15, 2010)

So I was looking on TV Land and it seems to have sadly gone the way of the American Movie Classics channel.

Anyway, that was what inspired this. What are your favorite sitcoms from...eh, let's say 1979 and before?


----------



## Horan (May 15, 2010)

Gilligan's Island, maybe.  
That's the only one I've watched.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2010)

The Honeymooner without a doubt.

i don't know what was it that made it so special, but it sure kept me entertained.


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 15, 2010)

I Love Lucy, Mork and Mindy, Happy Days.

I have no idea why I liked Happy Days, that show was pretty terrible.


----------



## Purgatory (May 15, 2010)

Was M*A*S*H before 1979? If so then M*A*S*H without a doubt.


----------



## Achilles (May 15, 2010)

The Honeymooners was already mentioned. so... 

Threes Company
The Addams Family
The Andy Griffith Show
The Jeffersons
Bewitched
Taxi

WKRP in Cincinnati was pretty good too. But my favourites are from the 80's and 90's (Fresh Prince. Never gets old).


----------



## Purgatory (May 15, 2010)

How about some Different Strokes? Good Times (DYNOMIIITE!), and All in the Family?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 15, 2010)

I'm gonna be watching some I Dream of Jeannie though to see how good it is.


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2010)

I was born in 1992, so I never really watched the older sit-coms. Not a big fan of them anyways.

Watched a couple episodes of Married with Children, that was like the 80s though.


----------



## Brian (May 15, 2010)

Some of my favorites were

Happy Days
The Odd Couple 
The Dick Van Dyke Show
The Munsters
I Love Lucy
The Bob Newhart Show
Bewitched
I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> I was born in 1992, so I never really watched the older sit-coms. Not a big fan of them anyways.
> 
> Watched a couple episodes of Married with Children, that was like the 80s though.



Bah, you damn 18 year olds 

Married...With Children is an epic family sitcom. Nothing after MWC was as epic or will ever be. Whoever denies this is against NO MA'AM and is probably a fat woman who constantly goes to the shoe store.


----------



## martryn (May 16, 2010)

Soap.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntj4OoBfdXg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwDbd4jQpkA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking Jay Johnson and a young Billy Crystal.  Gotta love it.


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 16, 2010)

martryn said:


> Soap.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntj4OoBfdXg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


And the guy who played the dad on Blossom was a former mafioso, the chick who played Mona on Who's the Boss was a slut, and the old guy who played the dad on Empty Nest was... pretty much the same character. Man, I remember when Comedy Central used to have marathons of that.
I think Joe Mantegna played a south american revolutionary in that too.

And who could forget Robert Guillaume as Benson?


----------



## Achilles (May 16, 2010)

I forgot Soap. I haven't watched that in ages.

Welcome Back, Kotter was pretty good too. 

And I used to watch Lavoin Laverne & Shirley mostly for Lenny and Squiggy.

And The Mary Tyler Moore Show. Mr Grant and Ted Baxter


----------



## Koi (May 16, 2010)

I Love Lucy and Laverne and Shirley. :3  Me and my bff when I was a kid used to watch them all the time.  My dad was really into Gilligan's Island, so I used to watch it every so often, but he also liked the Munsters, which I liked a lot more.


----------



## Bleach (May 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> I was born in 1992, so I never really watched the older sit-coms. Not a big fan of them anyways.
> 
> Watched a couple episodes of Married with Children, that was like the 80s though.



For some reason I always assumed you were older than me


----------



## Spica (May 16, 2010)

The Odd Couple <3


----------



## Kuromaku (May 16, 2010)

_SOAP_ was good, so was _I Love Lucy_ and _F Troop_ (which actually is pretty funny even now).

_Here Come the Brides_ was okay, but seriously wasted a perfectly good plot by guest starring Bruce Lee as a character that didn't even know kung-fu.

And as corny as _Happy Days_ was, the Fonz is still awesome.  I dare you to say otherwise.


----------



## Sine (May 16, 2010)

Bewitched

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2010)

KG tha Muthafukn said:


> Mork and Mindy, Happy Days.





Purgatory said:


> Was M*A*S*H before 1979? If so then M*A*S*H without a doubt.





ulius said:


> The Addams Family
> Bewitched
> Taxi





Purgatory said:


> How about some Different Strokes? Good Times (DYNOMIIITE!), and All in the Family?





Brian said:


> I Dream of Jeannie



I watched all of the above.... 
Are You Being Served was another favourite of mine.



Purgatory said:


> Married...With Children is an epic family sitcom. Nothing after MWC was as epic or will ever be. Whoever denies this is against NO MA'AM and is probably a fat woman who constantly goes to the shoe store.



Amen to that.


----------



## Extasee (May 16, 2010)

Bewitched. 


I used to watch it on VCR...but now I don't have a VCR anymore... Who has a VCR?


----------



## martryn (May 16, 2010)

F-Troop.  I forgot about that shit.  I used to love F-Troop.


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2010)

愛 said:


> Bewitched.
> 
> 
> I used to watch it on VCR...but now I don't have a VCR anymore... Who has a VCR?



Pssh VCR... Betamax is where it's at


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2010)

I'm not old enough to have enjoyed all that stuff. That being said, plop some Three's Company in front of me and I won't be able to move 

Honorable mentions: Cosby Show, Sanford and Son, and the occasional Full House.

Also, it's not that old, but anybody remember Boy Meets World?


----------



## Achilles (May 16, 2010)

I doubt most if anyone here was actually alive while these shows first premiered (some of these shows are so old they're pre-colour TV). Not that that'd be necessary. They still show reruns of them today.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Like, super-old? 

I used to watch I Dream of Genie a lot as a kid. Not sure why though. That and Bewitched. I always thought Genie was totally hotter.


----------



## Purgatory (May 17, 2010)

Sanford and Son for the fucking win!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

That ain't super old.


----------



## Achilles (May 17, 2010)

Genie may have been hotter than Samantha Stephens, but Samantha was the far better character IMO.



Purgatory said:


> Sanford and Son for the fucking win!



That show, The Courtship of Eddies father, Mod Squad and Hawaii 5 O. Greatest theme songs ever. :ho


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 18, 2010)

1979 and before, huh? Off the top of my head, these are the ones that I remember turning on routinely at various times in my life:
The Brady Bunch
Bewitched
I Love Lucy
Are You Being Served?
The Flinstones
The Muppet Show (if you want to count that as a sitcom - some do, some don't)
All in the Family
The Jeffersons (Sherman Helmsley is one of my favorite comic TV actors - I loved him on Amen in the 1980s too)


----------

